

How a Watch Works (1949) [video] - betolink
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQd-0YXqmR0

======
tzs
I've never understood why these old instructional films so often seem much
better at getting things across and making them stick in my mind than more
modern material.

A couple other examples.

1\. A 1959 film from Bell Labs on wave behavior that made standing wave,
reflections, energy loss due to impedance mismatch, and impedance matching
much clearer than anything else I've seen: [1].

2\. A 1937 explanation of how the differential in a car works: [2]. Here is
another upload of that which is lower resolution, but has more from the same
source in the sidebar [3].

I suppose it could be something akin to survivorship bias that makes old
educational films seem so good--the bad ones don't get remembered 60 years
later.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DovunOxlY1k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DovunOxlY1k)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4JhruinbWc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4JhruinbWc)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYAw79386WI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYAw79386WI)

------
Animats
This is spam. Someone copied an out of copyright industrial film from the
Internet Archive and "monetized" it on YouTube.[1]

The Internet Archive has a good selection of other Jam Handy films.
Recommended: "American Maker" and "Master Hands". There's also a long series
of Chevrolet-sponsored films on brakes, suspensions, differentials, engines,
and such.

[1]
[https://archive.org/details/HowaWatc1949](https://archive.org/details/HowaWatc1949)

